# Win 8 auf SSD - "System reserviert" Partition leider auf HDD



## lowindustry (30. März 2013)

Gehört meine "System Reserviert" Partition zum alten oder neuen OS? Und kann ich sie ausblenden und / oder auf eine andere Platte verlagern? Das ist die Kernfrage. Aber der Reihe nach...

Ich habe vor einer ganzen Weile eine SSD eingebaut - damals noch unter Windows 7 - und dort auch installiert. Ein paar Monate später bin ich dann auf Windows 8 umgestiegen. Jetzt finde ich es doch etwas merkwürdig, dass die "System Reserviert" Partition bei mir im Explorer zu sehen ist und wollte sehen, ob ich diese abschalten kann, dass sie zumindest nicht mehr sichtbar ist.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die "System Reserviert" Partition gar nicht auf meiner SSD, sondern auf meiner HDD liegt". Das Betriebssystem selbst ist auf der SSD. Hieraus ergeben sich ein paar Fragezeichen für mich:

1) Gehört die System-Reserviert Partition noch zum alten Windows 7, oder zum neuen Windows 8? Kann ich das irgendwie feststellen?
2) Kann ich sie, falls sie zum neuen Windows 8 gehört, irgendwie auf die SSD verlagern oder falls das nicht möglich ist zumindest ausblenden?
3) Kann ich sie, wenn sie zum alten Windows gehört, einfach löschen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (30. März 2013)

Habe selber heute morgen Win7 neu aufgesetzt und jetzt die Systemreservierte HDD... SInd bei mir 7 bootmgr.files drauf , werde mal schauen wenn ich sie lösche ob dann nixmehr geht xD 


Greetzz

EDIT : Sodele , Rechtsklick auf Computer, dann gehst du auf Verwaltung und dann unter Datenträgerverwaltung rechtsklick auf die 100 MB Partition machen , dann auf Laufwerksbuchstabe andern und entfernen, dort dann den Buchstabe anklicken und entfernen anklicken, die Warnmeldung mit OK ignorieren und das wars


----------



## lowindustry (30. März 2013)

Danke! Habe auch gerade mal einen Blick drauf geworfen & es sieht so aus, als sei sie komplett leer - Hinweis darauf, dass sie noch vom alten Windows 7 stammt?

Hätte keine Zeit dieses WE, alles neu aufzusetzen, deshalb etwas scheu, sie einfach zu kicken.

PS - KORREKTUR: Windows zeigt mir auch bei "alle dateien anzeigen" nichts an, dass drauf wäre - aber "eigentschaften" sagt mir, dass 30 von 100 MB belegt sind. Seltsam!?!?!?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (30. März 2013)

Ja , das sind die Daten von Windows 8 ) Da sind die Bootmgr's drauf , sind immer ausgeblendet nur jetzt einmal nicht 
So wie ich es gesagt habe , lösche NUR den Laufwerkbuchstabe , dann passiert da nix


----------



## True Monkey (30. März 2013)

Hier einmal alle nötigen Infos zu der 100mb partition 

Das Rätsel der 100 MByte-Partition von Windows 7 » WinTotal.de


----------



## lowindustry (30. März 2013)

Danke! Die Frage ist ja... ne SSD mit System-Reserviert Partition auf HDD - macht das Sinn, oder bremse ich mich hier voll aus? Und falls ja, wie kann ich das lösen?


----------



## True Monkey (30. März 2013)

jepp ....wenn die Partition auf der HDD sitzt verlangsamt das den systemstart.

Bei win 7 ....wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe nutzt du ja win 8 und die Partition von Win 7 ist noch da.
hmm 
Bevor ich was falsches poste mache ich mich gleich mal bei meinen Kollegen kundig und poste erst dann.


----------



## lowindustry (30. März 2013)

Danke! - ob die Partition noch von Win7 da ist und durch die Win8 Installation quasi "sichtbar" wurde oder zu Win8 gehört ist aktuell unklar & die große Frage - wenn du bzw. jemand da eine Idee ha(s)t, wie ich das rausfinden kann und falls zu win8, ob ich sie gefahrlos auf die SSD umlagern kann, wäre das echt ne Hilfe! Danke!


----------



## True Monkey (30. März 2013)

So ....hab gerade mal mit meinen Kollegen in der werkstatt gesprochen der mir dazu aber leider auch keine klare aussage machen konnte .

Ist das win 8 von dir ein upgrade von 7 auf 8 oder ein eigenständiges Win 8? 
Er meinte einfach mal die hdd abhängen und kontrollieren ob win 8 dann noch startet.
Macht es das könntest du die Partition löschen bzw verlangsamt die den sysstart nicht und er würde sie dann sogar lassen um eventuellen Probs aus dem weg zu gehen.

Startet win 8 dann nicht kommst du um einen neuinstallation nicht herum um die dann loszuwerden bzw den sysstart zu beschleunigen


----------



## AchtBit (30. März 2013)

*DiskPart-Befehle*

*clean*


  Entfernt einige oder alle Partitions- oder Volumeformatierungen von dem  Datenträger, der über den Fokus verfügt. Auf MBR-Datenträgern (Master Boot Record)  werden nur die MBR-Partitionierungsinformationen und Informationen verborgener  Sektoren überschrieben. Auf GUID-Partitionstabellen-Datenträgern  (GPT) werden die Partitionierungsinformationen einschließlich des Schutz-MBR überschrieben.  Es gibt keine Informationen verborgener Sektoren.
*

Syntax** : clean* [*all*]

*Parameter*:

*all*  Gibt an, dass alle Sektoren auf dem Datenträger genullt werden, wodurch alle  auf dem Datenträger enthaltenen Daten vollständig gelöscht werden.


----------



## lowindustry (30. März 2013)

Danke - Win8 ist vollständig, aber über die alte Windows 7 drübergebügelt, also der etwas "unsaubere" Weg 

Dann werd ich mal die Platte mit der systemreservierten Partition abklemmen - bzw. einfach im Bios deaktivieren - und schauen, ob's noch läuft.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (30. März 2013)

Ob diese Systemreservierte Partition für die Booteinträge zuständig ist, zeigt sich in der Datenträgerverwaltung, steht bei der "aktiv", ist sie zum Boot notwendig (gilt nicht für GPT Platten!).

Boot reparieren: 
A. Windows DVD einlegen, PC ausschalten, HDD abhängen
1.Windows-Installationsdatenträger in das CD- oder DVD-Laufwerk einlegen und damit booten
2.Bei Aufforderung eine Taste drücken
3.Sprache, Zeit, Währung sowie eine Tastatur oder eine Eingabemethode wählen und auf "Weiter" klicken
4."Computer reparieren" anwählen
5."Systemstartreparatur" auswählen
diese 3 x (Drei Mal) ausführen!
Ohne eingehängte HDD normal booten, die HDD im laufenden Betrieb einhängen.

B) Jetzt muß noch die alte, unnötige Systemreservierte 100 MB Partition auf inaktiv gesetzt werden,
das machen wir mittels diskpart.exe (in Windows enthalten):
in Start/Suche: cmd eingeben und mit [Strg]+[Umschalt]+[Enter] bestätigen, 
das cmd Fenster ist jetzt mit Adminrechten gestartet.

Im Prompt folgendes eingeben und jeweils [Enter] drücken:

*diskpart*
*list disk* (zeigt die Nummer deiner Festplatten)
hier muß die richtige Platte ausgewählt werden, anhand der Größe sollte das ja eindeutig sein.
*select disk x* (X ist die Datenträgernummer der Platte, setzt den Fokus auf diese)
*list partition* (zeigt Nummern der Partitionen)
*select partition x* (X ist die Nummer der 100 MB Partition)
*inactive*
*exit*


----------



## lowindustry (30. März 2013)

Hi! Alles klar, auf der HDD-Systemreservierten Partition steht "aktiv" - schade, also gehört sie doch zu Win8! Und durch die obrige Prozedur bekomme ich das gefixt? Nur um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen...


----------



## Inzersdorfer (30. März 2013)

Ja. ↓↑* 

*) Füllzeichen, da die Forensoftware mindestens 5 Zeichen pro Post verlangt


----------

